# Taffy update



## Gingerkidsmom (Jan 1, 2013)

About 9 months ago Taffy was diagnosed with tyroid cancer. Up until today I could have sworn they were wrong. Today I noticed a definite enlargement of her tumor. She has had surgery, but all of it could not be removed. I was told by my vet that he could try to drain the area, if she was uncomfortable. I guess I will take her in Monday and see what the doc thinks. Taffy even now seems just like herself, eats well, plays, offers and begs for affection. I hate cancer, I hate that I am going to lose my girl! I wish I could wish this away!


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

So sorry about Taffy's diagnosis. Hope things go well at the vets on Monday.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Hoping that they are able to help Taffy on Monday and that she improves. Just love her name! Bet that she is a beautiful girl.


----------

